# Urgent hatching help! Turned the wrong way?



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's a picture of this egg hatching.








My problem is that I see the egg shell pulled/pushed in a little, as if the parents have been trying to help and I think I see why. 

Pip marks appeared yesterday, and today there were a couple more, but no definite line yet. I looked in tonight and saw this!

I took it out to observe it, and realized that the chick was facing toward the POINT!

Is there any way I can get it to turn around? It's peeping at me, clear as day, but I can't see the belly and don't want to risk opening it. :/

Help?!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a warm q-tip and started wiping the little slither of 'film' that was over the wing. 

The head is at the top through the air cell etc. But it looks really mangled. 

Do I let it be, and put it back with mom and dad or what?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I found something on assist hatching for 'tiels by srtiels. I wish I could be more help :S....

Scroll down to about the middle.
http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-hatches.html


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

kiwi said:


> i found something on assist hatching for 'tiels by srtiels. I wish i could be more help :s....
> 
> Scroll down to about the middle.
> http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-hatches.html


thank you!!!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem!! They have pictures at the bottom as examples


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck, hope all goes okay!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can anyone help me, I'm a little confused. What if it looks like the 'wing' is fused with the face? Not sure if it is, but looks like it...

If the parent has tried to open the shell can I put a warm/wet tissue around the egg to help it, but leave it with the parents?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm not certain, but it could be the membrane or down dried onto the skin from looking at the pics at the bottom of the link?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The membrane has probably dried to the chick...you can pull this away from the wing and face by using a soaked q-tip. You can leave the baby with the parents but I don't know if it has the capability to hatch on its own. You can pull some of the egg off to see if the yolk has been absorbed. If, as you try to pull some egg off you still get some blood, then the baby isn't ready to come out yet and you need to stop and wait some more. If you can get the head fully free, you should try to syringe feed the baby some pedialyte or honey water, as its going to need the extra fluids and energy. Good luck!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> The membrane has probably dried to the chick...you can pull this away from the wing and face by using a soaked q-tip. You can leave the baby with the parents but I don't know if it has the capability to hatch on its own. You can pull some of the egg off to see if the yolk has been absorbed. If, as you try to pull some egg off you still get some blood, then the baby isn't ready to come out yet and you need to stop and wait some more. If you can get the head fully free, you should try to syringe feed the baby some pedialyte or honey water, as its going to need the extra fluids and energy. Good luck!


Okay, thank you. I took the time and slowly dropped some water between the baby and the shell where there was open space, I'm hoping this will help moisten it up some more to allow the chick to get some room to move. I also wrapped the egg portion with a damp tissue. I'm going to try and distill some water to give to the baby by heating it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Why distill it? I've never used distilled water with my birds (I've heard bad things about it because it lacks minerals so I never use it.) Regular tap water will work with a little honey added for energy. Looking at the pic, the chick is turned and pipping out of the side of the egg. I had one do this and I thought I was going to have to assist but the baby made it out without my help, it just took him a little longer. If all the veins have been absorbed then you can try to help the baby out. Assist hatch babies have a low survival rate though just to warn you.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Why distill it? I've never used distilled water with my birds (I've heard bad things about it because it lacks minerals so I never use it.) Regular tap water will work with a little honey added for energy. Looking at the pic, the chick is turned and pipping out of the side of the egg. I had one do this and I thought I was going to have to assist but the baby made it out without my help, it just took him a little longer. If all the veins have been absorbed then you can try to help the baby out. Assist hatch babies have a low survival rate though just to warn you.


I gave the baby some tap water, and started trying to see the yolk sac. 

I was able to successfully remove the baby from the shell (it ended up being able to stretch its way out) and looked at the yolk sac. No blood, no yolk. Looks like a tiny nub on the outside (umbilical cord) tried pressing on it slightly, and got some peeping from the baby, but otherwise looks healthy. Anything else I should do?


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I keep checking in on the baby - beautiful baby.  Def. just an umbilical cord and already tried to stand up. lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations on the successful hatch! You can put the baby back with mom and dad now, but watch for a little while to make sure they're accepting the baby. Either chase the parents out of the nest for a moment so you can put the baby in, or if you're bold, don't chase the parents out and keep the back of your hand toward them to protect the baby while you slip it under a parent.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> Congratulations on the successful hatch! You can put the baby back with mom and dad now, but watch for a little while to make sure they're accepting the baby. Either chase the parents out of the nest for a moment so you can put the baby in, or if you're bold, don't chase the parents out and keep the back of your hand toward them to protect the baby while you slip it under a parent.


I put the chick in the nest and soon after I closed the cage mom went in, and began laying down on it and the other eggs. This is a good sign, right?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Congrats on the successful hatching!! 

It's a good sign that they are sitting on the chick! Rejecting would be a bad sign.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Congrats on the successful hatching!!
> 
> It's a good sign that they are sitting on the chick! Rejecting would be a bad sign.


YAY! :clap: I've decided to stay up and wait for the first feeding, then go to sleep and just check again in the morning. 

Today I've snuggled with Treasure and plan to take a warm shower with him. He's started learning how to eat out of his food dish, so I've started introducing some seed with his regular food. I've given him spinach for a few days now and he LOVES it. 

He's even tried some of my banana. lol Flying is going great. I have a picture I need to update for last week and then need to take a new one for this week (5 weeks). I'll take some of this new baby tomorrow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It can take up to 12 hours before they start feeding the baby, because it has all that egg yolk that it absorbed to sustain it for a while. When they do start feeding it, the little cheeping sounds are adorable.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats on the baby hatching and I hope the parents keep taking good care of it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome to hear the baby hatched successfully. Sounds like things are going very well. :thumbu:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats on the successful hatching


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so glad it was successful! I went to bed last night thinking about the two of you!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

This morning all was good, and I thought I heard them feeding him...Turns out something must have been wrong, because although they never rejected him they didn't feed him. He's no longer with us.  I'm seriously considering waiting for the last one to hatch and pulling right then and there and feeding the baby myself. This is just too tragic for me. 2 babies dead.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

oh no... I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor little babies. 

Fly free little ones... :angel:


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> oh no... I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor little babies.
> 
> Fly free little ones... :angel:


I just don't know what may have been wrong.  It looked so healthy, and it wasn't even being squished by the parents, so maybe they didn't know yet?

But all I found in the crop was some fluid and that's it, it wasn't even a little full.  I feel horrible! I don't even know if I'll allow them the opportunity to breed next year.  It's so upsetting to lose what look like healthy chicks!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A small amount of milky fluid in the crop is proper feeding at this age. I don't know what went wrong, is it possible that the baby got chilled? Babies will back away from the central cluster to poop, and sometimes they can't find their way back again. It's helpful to smooth the bedding out so there isn't an odd hollow spot or hill where the baby might get stuck, and to slope the bedding slightly downhill toward the center if you can.

Sometimes a chilled chick will look dead when it's actually still alive, so it always pays to try and warm up the baby.

Feeding a day one chick is risky because it's very easy to aspirate the baby. Plus the baby gets digestive juices and other goodies from parent feeding which it doesn't get from formula, and the risk of crop problems is less. If you were feeding a day one baby you'd have to feed it every two hours around the clock. With the next baby, maybe you could simply get up every two hours for a night or two to check and make sure everything's OK.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a pair who had a winter clutch in an outside aviary. The first 2 babies died, the next two lived to go to new homes. I just thought they'd got chilled, but there was nothing I could do as they hatched overnight and were dead in the mornings when I checked. Maybe it's not your parent's fault, don't get upset. It's sad, but sometimes there is nothing you can do. I must admit, I leave my aviary birds to do their own thing. I don't even candle the eggs. I just check to count the eggs, then around hatching time I check each day to count the chicks etc. I wait until I see both parents out of the nest to clean it, only after all chicks have hatched.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe.  So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm sorry  you did the best you could! thinking of you...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Assist hatch babies are the hardest, because you worked so hard to get them out. But they also are sometimes the weakest because of how long it took them to get out. I'm sorry for the loss, it is really hard. Are these parents experienced or is this their first time?


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was told the parents are 5 years old, and had 4 clutches a year. I was hoping to only have them have 2 a year, but now I'm not allowing that. I checked the box today and the last egg is now DIS. :/ I can't even describe how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its hard and it doesn't always work out every time. Did you ever see any of their other babies? And did the breeder give you a reason as to why they weren't keeping them in their breeding program any more. I'm suspecting there may have been issues. Or, its just been a bad year. The last couple years have been pretty tough for a lot of tiel breeders, especially here in the north west. I don't really know why, I've just heard from the store here that their breeder has also been having issues.


----------

